# Looking for tramp steamers in banana trade from central America



## wolverillo (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm looking for the names of shipping lines or tramp steamer ships that plied the tobacco and tropical fruit trade to the southern ports of New Orleans, Tampa, or Miami. Would like to do a series of marine paintings on this subject. Can any of you old salts point me to some resources?

Thanks,
Wolverillo


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

A good place to start...............

http://www.unitedfruit.org/great-white.htm

regards

s2182


----------



## Roger Jordan (May 9, 2008)

You might find useful a book written by Mark Goldberg called "Going Bananas: 100 years of American Fruit Ships in the Caribbean". It was/is volume 3 of the American Merchant Marine History Series published by American Merchant Marine Museum Foundation, Kings Point NY, in 1993. It contains a large number of images that would undoubtedly interest you.
regards
Roger


----------



## wolverillo (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks s2182 and Roger for your quick responces. I'm looking forward to this new exploration in retirement.

Wolverillo


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

another more contemporary site..............

http://www.doleoceancargo.com/eoverview.html


----------



## CONDOR (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes. In 1960/61, I sailed as Refer Engineer on S/S/ Cibao, a United Fruit Company "Banana Boat". It wasn't a boat - but a ship. Picked up bananas in central and south America and took them to New Orleans, New York, and on one trip to Gotenberg Sweeden. CONDOR


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

When I was cadet on the Shirley Lykes and the Santa Lucia we carried bananas. The ships were operated by Lykes Brothers and Grace Lines both companies had liner service to Central and South America.


----------

